# I Need Some Help With My Mini-t!



## diamond_dave (Nov 9, 2004)

We Started Running Indoors And Im Looking For A Starting Point On How To Set Up My Mini-t For Oval Racing Currently It Just Wants To Roll Over So Any Help Would Be Appreciated. Thanks Dave


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Start off with a good set of new foam tires from BRP for your MiniT that will help solve many issues. Otherwise you have to slow a lot for the corners to keep it from rolling.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Foams make a huge difference and if your not running any jumps lower it as much as possible.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I would also get the BRP threaded oil shocks...front bearings, and rear shims....


----------



## diamond_dave (Nov 9, 2004)

is there anything special about there front bearings and what is BRP's website?


----------



## diamond_dave (Nov 9, 2004)

anyone also know of a realy good high rpm motor cause the track is 92 x 52


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

www.brpracing.com


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

The Great Planes T370 is milder and smoother than the Graupner Speed 300.
It is also pretty cheap at $8 from Tower Hobbies.
The BRP bearings are very good quality. Bud searched for a good supplier of bearings (trying several) and found some very good ones. Some bearings are pretty low quality...being sold by some major suppliers. They are a metric sized bearing.
The threaded shocks BRP carries are the delta shocks by Associated and they have the correct springs and are fitted with appropriate hardware for mounting to the MiniT. Bud does his homework on product offerings.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

All BRP products are race tested by the world champ -- Bud Bartos.....


----------



## diamond_dave (Nov 9, 2004)

are those pancar side shocks


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

The delta shock is also known as the Associated VCS shock. I guess some pan cars might use them. Unless you have a set of 4 lying about Bud has a very good price on them and they come with the ball ends and ball studs to mount them.


----------



## diamond_dave (Nov 9, 2004)

kool will do


----------

